# Punteadora de alambre



## MACS2467 (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola tengo un variac de 0 a 280 v ac de 7.8 kva y quisiera fabricar una punteadora de alambre , alguien sabe si me puede servir el variac . saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2012)

MACS2467 dijo:


> Hola tengo un variac de 0 a 280 v ac de 7.8 kva y quisiera fabricar una punteadora de alambre , alguien sabe si me puede servir el variac . saludos.



*No *te sirve, necesitas un transformador capaz de entregar unos 2 KA


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

Por aquí tienes algunos ejemplos de soldaduras de punto "Caseras"

Esta es de un colega del Foro
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/12/31/una-soldadora-de-puntos/

http://www.zonacrawling.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=10990


----------

